# Plier or Guillotine for nails?



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ This kind.

We used to use the guillotine style and they went dull too fast and "pinched" the toenails too much when clipping. It's easier to handle the regular clippers anyway, especially when you are just shaving the tips off (if you clip on a regular basis, that's all you need to do).


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I prefer the plier type too. You will be very happy if you spend the extra couple of dollars and get the orange handled Miller's Forge clippers that Megora posted a picture of.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I use the guillotine style. I would love to use a dremel but my experience with one several years ago was not good. For some reason I just can't stand the "plier" type. It's hard to change after 35 years!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I use a dremel!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I use a dremel


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I take both my goldens to the groomer twice a month and she uses a Dremel on them . I think the grinder is the way to go as their nails are never split or cut and they are rounded off leaving no sharp edges.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I used to use a guillotine and it was ok. Niw I use a dremel and love it. I use a pliers on the cats and Pearl since she is just 4 months.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ok, so educate me about the dremel. 
I'm intrigued but Me thinks a class on grooming will be necessary.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I use the Miller's Forge scissor action type. My dog doesn't like the dremel but I do use it occasionally. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a cheapy 2 speed cordless dremel, and put one of the sanding drums on it. There is lots of information and video on youtube. It is so much nicer, because it leaves them rounded instead of the sharp edges with clippers. And easier NOT to hit the quick. And no nail clippings to deal with, just a bit of dust.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I was a big fan of the dremel too, until one day I accidentally caught Cookie's tail fur in it while doing her back foot. Things can go south pretty fast with rotary tools!  

I also made her a scratch pad so she could do her front paws herself. It works pretty well.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I maimed myself with the dremel. I managed to wind the skin of my thumb around it. After a couple followup accidents with my hair and his hair, I decided it was just not to be. 

I used the guillotine type on all my other dogs, but haven't been able to find a quality pair these days that doesn't split the nails. Now I have a the pliers type. It's OK, but still not great.

Still looking for a good solution. Meanwhile, Casper is getting more and more resistant to the whole toenail trimming thing.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

quilter said:


> * I managed to wind the skin of my thumb around it*.


:vomit:


I can only imagine what would happen if I tried.... 



> Casper is getting more and more resistant to the whole toenail trimming thing.


Load up on treats - and literally treat-reward after every toenail. Trim often (every couple weeks). And if you just are nipping or shaving the tips, I think there's less of a pinch when you clip, so they don't mind as much. 

And make sure the clippers are sharp. The nice thing about the millers forge clippers is they stay sharp for a long time. You can buy other kinds in stores, but they get dull with use very quickly. Then they pinch more and you get those raggedy edges more.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Last time I used the guillotine clippers on poor Bear, I made a mistake and his entire paw along with most of the floors were soaked with blood. I have not ventured near his nails since....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

I found this article very helpful:
When and How to Cut Your Dog's Nails

I haven't tried yet, but I just learned that it might be ideal to cut nails right after their bath and applying baby oil can help you see the quick on darker nails.

Currently, we just use treats (kong with stuff'n) to keep her occupied while we trim her nails.


----------

